# egg shaped bed: WANT



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Modern Pet House, Modern Dog Furniture, Modern Cat Beds - pEi Pods

They are sooo cool. I want like 2 or 3. Then I saw what they cost.

It's a plastic egg with a cushion inside of it. Really? $130?

Sigh. So I probably won't get one. But they are cool.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes I noticed the banner, they are sooo cute, never seen anything like that over here  I want one


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

cute! wait a couple of years when it isn't new it will be cheaper hahaha


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

How funny, saw those, but i thought those were some of the ugliest beds I have ever seen lol!! I hate modern decor, unless done very nice. And 130.00 for a plastic egg?? whaaat!!!

Lori


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I would like a dozen please.........LOL....they are kind of cute but not for $130.....


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> How funny, saw those, but i thought those were some of the ugliest beds I have ever seen lol!! I hate modern decor, unless done very nice. And 130.00 for a plastic egg?? whaaat!!!
> 
> Lori


LOL Lori! Well that makes me feel better at least not everyone will be raging to get one

If they were $50 I'd get one or two but ugh...will not pay that for a plastic egg!!!

I have no specific "decorating" style yet lol. Just lots of random crap. Maybe random crap is my style...hmm.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> How funny, saw those, but i thought those were some of the ugliest beds I have ever seen lol!! I hate modern decor, unless done very nice. And 130.00 for a plastic egg?? whaaat!!!
> 
> Lori


I don't like them either! A plastic egg with a cushion??? :lol: Not appealing! 



flippedstars said:


> I have no specific "decorating" style yet lol. Just lots of random crap. Maybe random crap is my style...hmm.


:lol: :lol: Random crap can be good! :lol: :lol:


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> LOL Lori! Well that makes me feel better at least not everyone will be raging to get one
> 
> If they were $50 I'd get one or two but ugh...will not pay that for a plastic egg!!!
> 
> I have no specific "decorating" style yet lol. Just lots of random crap. Maybe random crap is my style...hmm.




They are Free Shipping!!...LOL......random crap = me...hehe..


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hahaha I just think they are kind of cool. Most importantly I know how much my dogs would love them.

HAHA...plastic = MUCH more appealing when you have a bad little boy that pees on everything if you forget to put a belly band on him the second he's inside  Its soooo annoying. I've washed the Martha bed and our snuggle sacks at least 3 or 4 times each because he keeps weaseling by us. BLARGH. We are getting better at snagging him before he gets in the doors though. Maybe thats why I want the plastic beds he he. Plus man, lots of snuggy blankies could be added!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I am so random crap. 
Here is a bunch of cute beds. I like the strawberry  Not plastic though.
Cinderella Trading Company - Products [Bed, House]


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a lot of random crap too. :lol: I have spent the last two days trying to shovel some of it out, so I can bring more in.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Heres one for you and miles.
Egg shaped beds by lomme | LUXUO Luxury Blog
Hee hee , just put the dogs in there too.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> Heres one for you and miles.
> Egg shaped beds by lomme | LUXUO Luxury Blog
> Hee hee , just put the dogs in there too.


LOL...now...that's a little much.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh I LOVE those!! I've been looking for a specific kind of bed (if you kwim) & that would be perfect for what I wanted. I spent $60 on what I did get. It's similar but a regular dog bed shape. I don't know if I would have spent $130 though...hubby probably would have killed me. :lol:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Haha I don't...tell hubby...what things cost...he thinks all dog clothes are like $1 or $2. I've never told him that but he just assumes. And he doesn't want to know. As long as I am working, its my money to save/blow/do what I want with/so...idk...I just don't know about $130. The cushion doesn't look very plush either. But they are cool looking, and I know the dogs would love them. I tried to see if there were coupons anywhere, or anywhere else that sells them, that I could use a coupon for them. But I haven't found anything. 

You should post some pictures of what you got Heather, I'd love to see!

On the up side, it's not like the plastic shell part is going to get ruined. My biggest issue w beds is they are short lived here. You could keep shoving blankets or cushions in the egg.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

N*T*M*4U said:


> I would like a dozen please.........LOL....they are kind of cute but not for $130.....


lol!!! A dozen too funny girl



TLI said:


> I don't like them either! A plastic egg with a cushion??? :lol: Not appealing!
> T don't you mean apeeling hee hee!!
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: Random crap can be good! :lol: :lol:


Random crap, yep been there done that lol!!! I have a feeling that bed isn't all it's "cracked" up to be rofl!!! I'm in one of those moods lol!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> lol!!! A dozen too funny girl
> 
> 
> Random crap, yep been there done that lol!!! I have a feeling those beds aren't all their "cracked" up to be rofl!!! I'm in one of those moods lol!!!


Har har both of you two  lol. You're so punny!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I think the egg shape is great! It's just like a little den for them & I'm sure the pups would love it. I agree too the plastic would last better & you could always make/buy cushions as replacements. Very practical IMO & not that bad looking.  And definitely good for a house with a marker... LOL 

This is what we ended up with. We got a sheepskin cover, a couple pillows & the cover shown here. It's plastic & is raised off the floor & I believe has holes in the bottom for air flow but I could be wrong about that. There was in another bed similar that has since been discontinued. Still...I though this bed was perfect & will last.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Very cute, I like it!!

I want a mint egg with pink cushion in the small and a medium egg in the white with a pink cushion  But alas I shall not has. I just think that's a ridiculous price, I have to put my foot down somewhere lol.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Haha!! Moni & Lori!!  To funny!
They are cute. Not my style though. $130, is just to much $$$!! But, if I had a little wizzer (sorry Bryco) I'd live in a plastic house. Lol!
I picture yellow bedding in inside.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

The egg shape is ok lol It's cute but not really my style and if I'm going to spend $130 on a dog bed I have to be IN LOVE you know what I mean? These are cute but I'm not in love LOL


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oooooh! I love that site! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Omg i love it!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

N*T*M*4U said:


> I would like a dozen please.........LOL....they are kind of cute but not for $130.....


:lol: :lol: I missed this. I think we posted about the same time, and I didn't read up. :lol: :lol:



Ivy's mom said:


> lol!!! A dozen too funny girl
> 
> 
> Random crap, yep been there done that lol!!! I have a feeling that bed isn't all it's "cracked" up to be rofl!!! I'm in one of those moods lol!!!


ROFL!!! Now that was good!!!

Girl, I hear ya! Me too! I think I'm looney from all of the cleaning I've done in the last 48 hours! I even finally got my formal dining room clean. It doesn't look like a junk holder anymore. Yay! All 3 bathrooms at the same time are clean. I'm on a roll over here. Must be the weather. :lol:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Ohhhh I likes the egg bed! :hello1:

Chihuahua egg bed = Na-Nu Na-Nu!


Fabulous, now I want one! Hubby is going to roll his eyes for sure!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Omg.... Don't you hate when a spot is just a drop all for everything. I just cleaned a bunch tonight. I'm under the weather with this dang cold and want to come downstairs to a neat area tomorrow. I'm taking nyquil and sleeping as long ad I want lol!!


TLI said:


> :lol: :lol: I missed this. I think we posted about the same time, and I didn't read up. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Feel better soon Lori!

I hate cleaning  yet there is always so much to do!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Cleaning SUCKS!!!!!!!!! :laughing8:


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Omg.... Don't you hate when a spot is just a drop all for everything. I just cleaned a bunch tonight. I'm under the weather with this dang cold and want to come downstairs to a neat area tomorrow. I'm taking nyquil and sleeping as long ad I want lol!!


NyQuil is the best when I have a cough, cold or want to go to sleep fast......feel better soon.....


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Get well soon Lori! 

Yes girl, it seems once one person piles something down in one area, everyone thinks that has to be the best spot to set their junk. :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Ha, I do not like that plastic egg bed at all! Ick. Yay for there finally being something I don't want! :lol:


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Ahh Ive just been looking at these they do free uk shipping but $129 eeek ... they look a bit like the Whiskas cat beds that were around a few years ago


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

These have been in my ads at the top of the page ever since I clicked the link, good thing Im not tempted or it would be driving me nuts!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I really really really want to get one of these too! They're silly looking but I think they're still really cute! I am not paying that much money for a plastic egg either though. Bummer!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

looks stylish but a big cold looking. I got Cookie an igloo bed and it's all fur inside. He loves it


----------

